# Pet-Friendly Hotels



## pm16 (Mar 9, 2016)

Looking for recommendations for hotels at the mid-point between Nuevo Laredo and Mexico City that are pet-friendly and has secure parking. 

I've been searching Zacatecas hotels today. Would love to hear from folks who have taken the trek between Laredo and Mexico City.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

pm16 said:


> Looking for recommendations for hotels at the mid-point between Nuevo Laredo and Mexico City that are pet-friendly and has secure parking.
> 
> I've been searching Zacatecas hotels today. Would love to hear from folks who have taken the trek between Laredo and Mexico City.


What kind of pet? How many?

There's a difference between, say, one small cat and three Great Danes.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

pm16 said:


> Looking for recommendations for hotels at the mid-point between Nuevo Laredo and Mexico City that are pet-friendly and has secure parking.
> 
> I've been searching Zacatecas hotels today. Would love to hear from folks who have taken the trek between Laredo and Mexico City.


We came here with four cats (in carriers) towing a trailer. We stayed at a Red Roof in in Laredo, next night we stayed at the Quinta Dorada in Saltillo and finally the One in Queretaro. We had no reservations and when we check in we simply asked 'if they allowed pets'. We didn't get into the details. I was driving and my wife was calling ahead to hotels. Particularly in Queretaro we had trouble finding a place. We never walked through a hotel lobby with the cats. In Queretaro we climbed up the 4 story or so outside stairs.

I don't think I had ever driven a trailer before. We made it all the way from South Florida to Central Mexico without my ever needing to go in reverse


----------

